# Objective Opinions - Moved to Tampa Bay



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

I've had my 68 for about 7 months and love it....but just recently got orders to move down to Tampa Bay, FL and it looks like we're going to live here on base. Now I'm in the age-old dilemma of *not having a garage*....

What are everyone's thoughts on keeping a classic car in a carport? The new houses here on base aren't the traditional single-car ones...they're fairly large and easily fit 2-3 cars. I'd keep the car covered with the best cover I can find and away from the edge...but I'm not worried about the rain so much as the humidity. My car does have some bondo on the quarters (don't know how much...but I can see some slight streaking) and I didn't know how that's going to affect it my 2-3 years here. 

I'm just looking for any advice, thoughts, suggestions on this situation. Is it better to sell the car (it's still back in my garage in NC) versus bring it here to sit in a carport/battle the salt water of the bay. All opinions are welcomed and appreciated....

chris


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Carports are okay....not as good as a garage, but not like using just a cover, either. If you keep after the car, and keep it washed, waxed, and detailed, you should be fine. Humidity does indeed promote rust and corrosion, as does salt air. What little pitting there is to the chrome on my '65 GTO came from the 6 years I spent right near the bay in California. The car was under a cover in a carport and not used regularly. If I was driving it weekly or bi-weekly, I would have been able to keep it in check.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I grew up in Tampa, right outside of MacDill AFB, and during the warm months it will rain every afternoon around 4 pm. It'll come in off the Gulf and rain like it was being poured out of a boot, that rain will carry some salt water in it. The rust issues I remember from Tampa were around the window seals, especially rear windows. Carports should be a big help as long as (to agree with Jeff) you keep it washed and waxed. I don't like the car covers either, especially in that environment, you'll trap moisture in there like a green house and probably create more corrosion issues than you solve.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I have owned my 68 since 1978. I live in Norther Cali. It has over 300,000 miles on the clock. It has never seen a garage let alone car port. You'll be fine. In the trunk remove the trunk mat and when it really gets wet remove the floor mats so the carpets can breathe. Keep the chrome waxed and they sell rim protectant for your rims. 

I have always used a car cover. I like the Brown ones that Wolfe sells. They do not trap moisture. The grey ones do.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Car covers are great for garage indoor storage, keeps off dust and such. Even then keeping a little air circulating is a good idea. Outdoors they can create more problems than they solve. Cars need to breath, trapping moisture under a covering is bad. I once looked at a GTO in the bay area (Half Moon Bay to be exact) it had been well covered, outdoors for years. When the owner and I pulled back the heavy covering, I'm not sure which of us was more shocked. The rusting had caused the nearlycomplete "dissolving" of the roof and damaged other upper surfaces nearly to the point of non-repair. 
Regular upkeep and let the winds blow, and as others have said, I think you'll be fine. Sun is a real enemy, the carport will help with that.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

If it were me, I would rent a storage unit so it will be indoors and locked up.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> If it were me, I would rent a storage unit so it will be indoors and locked up.


I agree. Some are reasonably priced with 24hr access. I had one in Fayetteville, NC that had indivdually alarmed units. So your code going in deactivated it and going out activated it. Plus the manager lived on presises. Helps with the warm fuzzy.


----------



## derekgto (Jan 18, 2011)

me and some friends are starting one in the tampa bay area and all surrounding areas like brandon, bradenton, orlando, sarasota. and everything else that gto owners wanna travel from right now there are just a few other owners that have joined us but we need to make this huge people. lets start what could be the biggest gto fan club in the world..... TRUE STORY FLORIDA HAS THE MOST OF ALL NEW GTO'S PRODUCED so lets prove it and get to gether hit me up


----------



## cgseaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions. Unless someone can point me in the direction of something that's not outrageous.....carport it is. Not an ideal situation, but just means I'll have to get away from the kids more often to keep it cleaned.

Good thing I'm a professional sweater....gotta love a black car in FL with no A/C. Best...decision....ever!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would carport it, but not cover it. Keep it out of the sun, but let it breathe.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

cgseaman said:


> Good thing I'm a professional sweater....gotta love a black car in FL with no A/C. Best...decision....ever!


It will be your winter car, no way to drive it May til Sep, too damn hot.. Good luck and welcome-when you get here.


----------

